# How to get home



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many of us will not BO but Bug in. Because we are not always at our Place of safety we carry a get home bag. 
I want to make it clear I am not glorifying the murderer that gun down a LEO. We can learn from evil. Look at what we know he did in preparation for his run.
He knew the area well he spent a lot of time there.
He placed needed supplies in places where he would need it . He may have placed some that throw others off.
Some of us have done the same thing. Maybe not hidden in the woods but at safe houses along different routes back. If you are in a major city when social unrest starts and you head out. A 45 minute ride could turn in to a 3 day walk. A simple 5 mile walk can take you 3 times that far to avoid contact.
I do not hide the fact I am armed most of the time and have at least one very close at all times. No reason to deny it. Each of us that may have a distance to travel here have several plans and routes. Along those routes are places to rest, and resupply. People at some of those location will be joining us should it come to that. In the case of serious social unrest the first main goal, is get out of the effect area ASAP, then put more distance between you and it. Milwaukee SHTF you may only need to get 20-30 miles away at first having a place to hold up and review your plan will increase you odds by many times.
Most of us face different challenges getting home but we can adapt what others have done to fit our needs.
Sound crazy to you? We live in a part of the country that can get real nasty winter weather some times out of no where. These same safe houses will do the same thing should you get stranded. 
I am not going into how we make a safe house to be safe or un-duress but we have that covered. You should also consider safe phrases you use to alert each other to duress. Different ways to do this is another thread.
None of this is very hard, you do not need to get it prefect on your first try, refine as you go.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It really depends a lot on conditions at that moment you head for the door. There's so much to do that we might need a checklist- obviously the place where the shtf action is happening, weather, time of day, traffic conditions, how YOU feel that day, how long since you ate, and, of course, which route home based on a lot of those factors.

You have maybe a minute to sift through all those choices and be on your way out the door (phone in hand to let the safe houses along the chosen route know you're on the way). Then, if enough of the safe house people are home, you crank her up and run. Otherwise, it's back to the checklist and find another route.

Even in the best of times, we could end up having to decide if we shelter in place or try to make the trip minus any safe stops.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Many of us will not BO but Bug in. Because we are not always at our Place of safety we carry a get home bag.
> I want to make it clear I am not glorifying the murderer that gun down a LEO. We can learn from evil. Look at what we know he did in preparation for his run.
> He knew the area well he spent a lot of time there.
> He placed needed supplies in places where he would need it . He may have placed some that throw others off.
> ...


Smitty...A good point and sure no one here will say that the cop shooter was a good person...he definitely is disturbed and a criminal for gunning down an unaware police officer. That said...you do have to acknowledge that he had good planning (which will ultimately lead to his pre-meditated murder conviction). Just as the Olympic Park Bomber did...You have to despise the act, but the survival instinct and planning that had as far as surviving was fantastic. It's hard to openly admire the planning they did for fear of the horror of being associated in thought process with these people. I have said what you have read...take it at its face value and judge me however you feel. I do not support what they stand for or did.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Smitty...A good point and sure no one here will say that the cop shooter was a good person...he definitely is disturbed and a criminal for gunning down an unaware police officer. That said...you do have to acknowledge that he had good planning (which will ultimately lead to his pre-meditated murder conviction). Just as the Olympic Park Bomber did...You have to despise the act, but the survival instinct and planning that had as far as surviving was fantastic. It's hard to openly admire the planning they did for fear of the horror of being associated in thought process with these people. I have said what you have read...take it at its face value and judge me however you feel. I do not support what they stand for or did.


 We learn from and use even the evil in the world. All knowledge can be used either way


----------

